# Offer of IVF at RFC



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi folks
Really excited, just received letter of offer for IVF at RFC!
Wonder if anyone can tell me please, as we have both had screening bloods and AMH already, does anybody have any idea how long it will be until spray & injections start for us?
Thanks


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Pam
It is different for everyone but I had my letter of offer in March and started sprays at end of May.  Hope this helps.  Good luck with it all huni.
Love
Pat
xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

congrats pam on ur offer 
i cant be any help to you as i am not as far as you i am waiting on my offer letter it  is due around June what i wud like to know was ur offer on time or early with rfc?

Magicbaby


----------



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Pat
I know it depends on last period dates but just trying to work it all out.
Fingers X
Pam


----------



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Magicbaby
The last time I rang, about a month ago, they said I would be starting June /July so wasnt expecting to get letter of offer until then but got it yesterday.  So trying to work out now if it will actually be June / July before starting spray & injections.

What do you mean was it on time or early?
Pam


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

they tell you you should get ur letter of offer about 9 months after signing the papers and start ur treatment within 12 months thats what we were told at last appointment - so im working it out from that not sure if im rite or not


----------



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Magicbaby
Great, so should be starting now July then, thanks for that.
Maybe we'll be cycling round same time?
Pam


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

id love it if we were Pam but it looks as tho ur gonna be a good bit in front of me goin to phone tomorrow and see if they can tell me anything if i get a chance from work but good luck to you and il be watchin out for you on here x


----------



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me know how you get on when you phone them
X


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Pam
Have they asked for bloods on day 2/3 of your cycle??
I got my letter in December and started sprays in feb.
Magicbaby, we where told at our inital appt it would be 12 months bit when it came round it was 10 months

Jillyhen


----------



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Jillyhen
Yes had day 3 bloods done 2 months ago.
Pam


----------

